# (l')Israël - article ?



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Est-ce qu'on dit:

"...venant *de l'*Israël"

ou

"...venant *d'*Israël"

MERCI


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

"...venant *de l'*Israël" 

"...venant *d'*Israël"


----------



## Boileau419

On met pas d'article pour Israel, comme pour les noms d'îles : Cuba, Madagascar, etc.


----------



## geostan

On dit même:

Israël est un pays créé après la 2e guerre mondiale.


----------



## Grop

Boileau419 said:


> On met pas d'article pour Israel, comme pour les noms d'îles : Cuba, Madagascar, etc.



C'est vrai mais il y a (bien sûr) des exceptions: l'Irlande, l'Islande, la Grande-Bretagne, l'Australie, la Tasmanie, etc.


----------



## Goldenflake

Bonjour,

J'avais pensé que c'était nécessaire d'utiliser "le" ou "la" avec les pays, mais je lis tout le temps "Israël" tout seul.  Par exemple: "le président donne son feu vert à Israël" ou "le 5 juin, Israël lance son attaque."

Pourquoi on ne dit pas "le 5 juin, l'Israël lance son attaque"?  Ce n'est pas correct?

Merci en avance!


----------



## Solemna

Bonjour,

En effet, il est nécessaire d'employer "le" ou "la" avec les pays, mais apparemment, Israël est une exception. Je ne sais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs. Néanmoins, "L'Israël" peut exister selon ce que l'on souhaite exprimer ; par exemple,

- L’Israël de nos ancêtres me manque.
- L’Israël, que j'ai connu, ne ressemble nullement à l'Israël d'aujourd'hui.

Mais "Israël" est juste, en effet. 

[…]


----------



## Goldenflake

Je ne sais pas pourquoi non plus; c'est un peu étrange.

[…]


----------



## geostan

_*Israël*_ est un État, pas un pays, je crois, ce qui pourrait expliquer l'absence de l'article. Si le nom est qualifié, l'article est obligatoire.


----------



## Fred_C

Goldenflake said:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi non plus; c'est un peu étrange.



Bonjour.
À mon avis, c’est parce que le mot «Israël» n’est pas le nom moderne d’un pays moderne.
C’est un nom biblique, utilisé pour désigner un pays moderne.
Ce mot se comporte comme d’autres noms de pays antiques, légendaires ou non : «Atlantide» (sans article) «Sumer», «Akkad», et bien d’autres.

On peut aussi considérer le problème du point de vue de la formation.
Tous les noms de pays qui prennent un article sont des noms formés par adjonction d’un suffixe (quitte à considérer des formes anciennes latines) soit au nom des habitants, (Allemagne d’après les Allemands, France d’après les Francs) soit au nom de grandes villes de ces pays (Tunisie d’après Tunis), Algérie d’après Alger.

Dans l’antiquité, il existait des pays qui avaient un nom propre par eux mêmes. Israël est le dernier de ces pays.


----------



## Mauricet

> Tous  les noms de pays qui prennent un article sont des noms formés par adjonction d’un suffixe


Il y a de nombreuses exceptions ... (le Brésil, l'Équateur, le Qatar, ...). Et Israël n'est pas non plus le seul pays sans article : Andorre, Singapour, Djibouti, les sultanats ou émirats (Oman, Brunei, Abou Dhabi), des pays plutôt petits, semble-t-il.


----------



## Fred_C

Oui, bien sûr, je n’aurais pas dû être aussi péremptoire, il y a des exceptions.
Mais le Brésil est un nom formé sur le mot portugais «brasa», «équateur» est un nom commun (et même un adjectif) avant d’être le nom d’un pays, et le Qatar n’est pas vraiment un mot assimilé au français, au contraire du mot «Israël», à cause de l’emploi de ce mot dans la Bible. (Et dans ce cas, il fallait peut-être retirer Akkad de mes exemples)

Hormis les noms des petits pays, qui semblent suivre des règles différentes, d’ordinaire appliquées au noms des villes, ce que je voulais dire, c’est que les noms des pays sont des noms dérivés, d’une manière ou d’une autre, d’autres noms (propres pour la plupart), et qu’à mon avis, Israël est un des rares pays à posséder un véritable nom propre.

C’est vrai qu’il faut affiner la règle, mais à mon avis, c’est la bonne piste.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Israël est aussi d'abord le nouveau *prénom *de Jacob.
Israël est une personne dont le nom a été reprit pour désigner le peuple puis l'État.

On dit tout à fait : "Le président donne son feu vert à M. X" ; "Le président donne son feu vert à Benyamin Netanyahou / Shimon Peres".
mais bien "Le président donne son feu vert à _*la *petite dame_" qui est ici_ un nom commun_.


----------



## snarkhunter

Fred_C said:


> Ce mot se comporte comme d’autres noms de pays antiques, légendaires ou non : «Atlantide» (sans article)


... Ah oui, vraiment ?!

Je crains qu'il n'y ait ici confusion entre "Atlantis" (la cité des Atlantes) et *l'*Atlantide, le territoire qui l'abritait (... d'ailleurs pas si bien que ça !).


----------



## Nanon

Un petit coup de BDL avec une liste de pays dont le nom ne s'emploie pas avec l'article défini.
Il y a notamment beaucoup d'îles, mais ce n'est pas l'explication car il n'y a pas uniquement des îles (et sauf à considérer Israël comme une île dans l'océan du monde arabe... mais la géopolitique n'a rien à voir avec la question ).


----------



## Youngfun

geostan said:


> _*Israël*_ est un État, pas un pays, je crois



Et quelle est la différence entre un État et un pays?


----------



## Nanon

Un pays peut ne pas être reconnu comme État souverain, mais cela ne suffit pas à expliquer la présence ou l'absence de l'article.
La Palestine a changé récemment de statut... mais prenait déjà l'article ! Ceci dit d'un strict point de vue grammatical .


----------



## Fred_C

snarkhunter said:


> Je crains qu'il n'y ait ici confusion entre "Atlantis" (la cité des Atlantes) et *l'*Atlantide, le territoire qui l'abritait (... d'ailleurs pas si bien que ça !).



Non, je ne crois pas.
Atlantide et Atlantis, c’est le même mot, francisé différemment.
(Atlantis, c’est le nom latin pur de l’Atlantide, génitif : Atlantidis, d’où la terminaison en français), utilisé tel quel par la science-fiction du XXe siècle pour inventer une capitale à ce pays imaginaire.

Mais vous avez raison, et j’avais tort : je viens de voir des dictionnaires sérieux mentionner «l’Atlantide» avec un article.


----------



## Fred_C

Youngfun said:


> Et quelle est la différence entre un État et un pays?


Je ne crois pas qu’il s’en trouve une qui joue le rôle d’argument grammatical en faveur de l’emploi d’un article.
Au contraire, en fait : Il y a des états souverains qui ne possèdent pas de nom de pays pour les désigner. Et on emploie l’article.
*Les* États-Unis d’Amérique
*La* république tchèque
*l’*Union des Républiques Socialistes Soviétiques.
*les* Émirats Arabes unis
et d’autres.


----------



## Youngfun

Dans le Google.fr il resemble que L'isräel est également commune que "Israël"...



Nanon said:


> La Palestine a changé récemment de statut... mais  prenait déjà l'article ! Ceci dit d'un strict point de vue grammatical .


Mais la Palestine n'est pas récent, ce nom existe des temps de l'Empire Romaine.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'article n'est correct *que* si l'on ajoute un qualificatif.

_L'Israël est une démocratie._  → _Israël est une démocratie._ 
_*L'*Israël de nos ancêtres me manque.
*L'*Israël que j'ai connu ne ressemble nullement à *l'*Israël d'aujourd'hui._


----------



## Youngfun

Aucuns exemples de Google:

_La carte politique de l'Israël fournit dans les détails les endroits de divers endroits et villes importants de l'Israël._
_Le Maroc et l'Israël son des alliés !
Brève histoire de l'Israël, la Palestine et le conflit._


----------



## Nanon

Il faut être extrêmement méfiant avec les exemples tirés de Google.

Ainsi, le lien qui pointe vers "Brève histoire de l'Israël, la Palestine et le conflit" (http://www.mideastweb.org/fr-histoire.htm) contient en fait ceci :


> *Une brève histoire d'Israël, de la Palestine et du conflit *



"La carte politique de l'Israël..." pointe vers la version française d'un site non-francophone. De plus, en voyant "les endroits de divers endroits", je n'ai pas envie de faire confiance à ce site. Autre indice, la faute d'accord dans * "villes importants".

Pour "le Maroc et l'Israël sont des alliés", je ne peux pas poster de lien car on part vers un site de vidéos. Je ne porterai  aucune appréciation sur le contenu du diaporama car c'est hors-sujet dans ce forum. Je dirai seulement que le texte écrit est truffé de fautes : 





> * "Hassan II a accept*er*"


Cette source n'est donc pas fiable.


----------



## Youngfun

Merci, Nanon.


----------

